# spring turkey, archery



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

*what is a better broad head for turkeys? I am shooting a fread bear lights out 50 lb draw*​
muzzy 4 blade 100 grain440.00%rage 3 blade 100 grain660.00%


----------



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

does any one know if you can pick up a surplus archery tag in mn?
if so when does the season start?
what broad head would you use muzzy 4 blade or rage 3 blade?


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

niether I use the turkey tearror its designed to go into a turkey but not pass through, they work awesome The one I saw last year took 2 steps and fell over dead


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I've shot my last three toms with a muzzy mx3, it more than did the job. Don't get hung up on having to change up broadheads for turkeys, shoot the broadhead that you've been using and what shoots best for your setup. Put it where it counts


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree any broadhead will work if you put it where you're supposed to. My vote just went for Rage cause thats what I shoot and holy hell do they cause some damage...


----------

